# That Moss gloss shows signs of fading and it's all in the thighs



## daer0n (Jun 23, 2007)

She wasn't at work on an expensive photo-shoot, just making her way to Glastonbury for the music festival. So Kate Moss could be forgiven for not looking her best.
Which is probably just as well, if the state of her legs was anything to go by. 
As the 33-year-old model dashed across the forecourt at a service station, a close examination revealed wrinkled skin gathering on her thigh and showing every sinew of her skinny legs. 
*Scroll down for more...* 





Scrawny: Kate's leg is far from perfect
*More....*
Her kneecap above the top of her left boot looked red, while the upper part of her leg appeared emaciated and with a certain slackness in the skin. 
Miss Moss was wearing black shorts and knee-high boots, but may now be wishing she had chosen something that showed a little less flesh. 
Earlier this week she was pictured displaying skeletal bony-looking knees as she got out of a car. 
And these latest unflattering pictures were taken on the day the Daily Mail told how her body is ageing way beyond its years - not something obvious in her airbrushed modelling photos. 
*Scroll down for more...* 




Legging it: Kate Moss dashes across the forecourt
Critics say her love of parties and unhealthy lifestyle are responsible for taking a toll on her appearance, which until recently had seemed to defy the march of time. Rumours abound that Rimmel is considering dropping her as the face of the make-up brand.
Miss Moss was travelling to Glastonbury yesterday by camper van with her boyfriend Pete Doherty. The 28-year-old singer is due to return for police questioning on Monday after he was arrested on suspicion of possession of class A substances.
Source


----------



## Aprill (Jun 23, 2007)

oh no!!! That leg looks like it has been smoking crack!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 23, 2007)

hahaha April.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 23, 2007)

Hahahaha. That leg is hurtin'

Poor Kate. I rather have a chubby little turkey leg than that peg.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hahahaha. That leg is hurtin' Poor Kate. I rather have a chubby little turkey leg than that peg.

ROFLMAO!



that made me laugh so hard Amanda! oh god


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 23, 2007)

Lmao. You guys are too much!


----------



## dcole710 (Jun 23, 2007)

is that really her leg?? no way! that is horrible!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 23, 2007)

omg i think the modeling thing has taken its toll on her and also eating disorders!!!!, now im glad im a bit chunky in ways, id rather has cellulite then having disgusting skin like that!!!!


----------



## semantje (Jun 23, 2007)

that looks nasty. how can a leg look this bad?


----------



## estherika (Jun 23, 2007)

that leg looks 70 years old!

must be the drugs...


----------



## Bexy (Jun 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hahahaha. That leg is hurtin' Poor Kate. I rather have a chubby little turkey leg than that peg.

I agree, I might have some cellulite but at least my skin is not hanging off my bones.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 23, 2007)

she does look much older in these pics


----------



## Ricci (Jun 23, 2007)

hahah April your too priceless but omg yep crack do damage and everywhere too

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh no!!! That leg looks like it has been smoking crack!!! No dont fel bad its nice to look young when your older trust me I knowe



Originally Posted by *Ohappydaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ROTFLMAO



That comment made me laugh so hard! 
Wow! Kate and I are the same age...man, she makes me feel really great about myself!



That's cruel isn't it? I'm sorry.





Crack eats away at your skin.. it wrinkles it and kills the pigment color of your skin as well among many other health factors


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 23, 2007)

she does look rather old and massively smoked out. makes you wonder what she has been putting up her nose


----------



## Ricci (Jun 23, 2007)

Cocaine , Meth

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she does look rather old and massively smoked out. makes you wonder what she has been putting up her nose Oh incase nobody knows Battery Acid is one of the key ingredients in Meth


----------



## daer0n (Jun 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cocaine , Meth
Oh incase nobody knows Battery Acid is one of the key ingredients in Meth

yuck :S


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow! her legs look like they belong, on a 70 year old... YIKES!!!.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 23, 2007)

That leg almost looks like scar tissue...like it got burned or something!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cocaine , Meth
Oh incase nobody knows Battery Acid is one of the key ingredients in Meth

lol, true, but its the lithium


----------



## Ricci (Jun 23, 2007)

what is that?

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, true, but its the lithium


----------



## Aprill (Jun 23, 2007)

A natural element used to make batteries, meds, ect


----------



## daer0n (Jun 23, 2007)

LOL

Batty, there are lots of batteries that are made out of lithium,

Lithium Batteries pretty common


----------



## Aprill (Jun 23, 2007)

yeah, like cell phones, those batteries are primarily lithium


----------



## Ricci (Jun 23, 2007)

Ohh yeahhhh Im not very bright today


----------



## farris2 (Jun 24, 2007)

looks kind of like a photo I saw of Posh.The camera zoomed in on the cellulite on her legs.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 24, 2007)

too bad for her fugly legs... and those horrendous boots (((BLEEECHHH)))

i love that outfit she has on.


----------



## Babino (Jun 24, 2007)

I kinda feel sorry for her.......


----------



## Ricci (Jun 24, 2007)

I dont Babino,

but you know why? Cuz shes the one that decided to pick up that pipe and throw in a rock and light it up,, she shoulda just stuck with weed

Originally Posted by *Babino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I kinda feel sorry for her.......


----------



## daer0n (Jun 24, 2007)

She should have just stuck to being completely healthy lol

weed isnt that good either?


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 24, 2007)

that could be just one freak picture where her leg looks much worse because of light, wind, movement etc. i don't believe it looks that bad in reality.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 24, 2007)

Not as bad as crack

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She should have just stuck to being completely healthy lolweed isnt that good either?

I dont think light, wind, movement etc would make her leg look 70 yrs old Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that could be just one freak picture where her leg looks much worse because of light, wind, movement etc. i don't believe it looks that bad in reality.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont think light, wind, movement etc would make her leg look 70 yrs old I agree


----------



## Babino (Jun 24, 2007)

Battygurl,

You are right....she did make that decision........


----------



## KaseyB (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm a little skeptic as to if that her real leg or not, It looks like it might be photoshoped but I'm not saying I know for sure it is.....


----------



## Kathy (Jun 25, 2007)

LOL...April you're too funny! I don't think those pics are real.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Not as bad as crack 
I dont think light, wind, movement etc would make her leg look 70 yrs old 

i don't know... i never seen other pictures of her legs looking like that. That is why I still think it is just a freak picture. sometimes weird things come up on the pics, depending on different factors..


----------



## Nox (Jun 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh incase nobody knows Battery Acid is one of the key ingredients in Meth




Whoa, man. That's not good.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 25, 2007)

Well Ill look out for more old leg pics lol then well see

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i don't know... i never seen other pictures of her legs looking like that. That is why I still think it is just a freak picture. sometimes weird things come up on the pics, depending on different factors..


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont Babino,but you know why? Cuz shes the one that decided to pick up that pipe and throw in a rock and light it up,, she shoulda just stuck with weed

LMAO!!! Yeah, she definitely should have just stuck with weed!



Crack is baaddd... so is meth. Ew. At least weed grows from the earth and isn't cooked up in a dingy basement using all manner of nasty chemicals!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh yuck! Looks like she has been shooting up IN her leg, wouldn't surprise me, theres's big veins in the legs. She looks awful.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh yeah they can shoot in the legs right?


----------



## Catski (Jun 26, 2007)

Poor Kate... I know lots of things that have happened to her have been her own decisions, but I can't help but feel for her.

I want to say that maybe if she was running, could have made any existing cellulite/loose skin look worse?


----------



## Ricci (Jun 26, 2007)

I doubt it only because shes been using hard drugs for quite some time now

Originally Posted by *Catski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Poor Kate... I know lots of things that have happened to her have been her own decisions, but I can't help but feel for her.
I want to say that maybe if she was running, could have made any existing cellulite/loose skin look worse?


----------

